# What else do you collect?



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont know if this question has been asked before . Most of us who have the urge to collect things such as bottles, have a pack rat type mentality, thus leading us to other things to collect also. I have many hobbies and in turn they lead to collecting. I have only been into bottles for a short while, but have collected Indian artifacts for 15 years. All of the relics I have are personal finds. I have found that there are too many fakes out there in the indian artifact world, and I am in a area that produces if you can put the miles under your legs. I also collect African art.Original wood carvings from all corners of Africa. My wife liked the carvings so I started researching them and buying pieces for her for special occasions. I also collect duck and goose calls, old fishing lures, guns , and old paper shotgunshells. I'm just a regular ole pack rat I guess. Anyway , I was just wondering what other things you collect? Here are some pics of the other things that inspire me.

                                         Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the African Art room.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry bout that , here ya go.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 1, 2009)

Bent_twig;  I started out with old pieces of glass. then some farm home antiques; then old cast iron toys; old banks; old telephone insullatores; old guns; old fishing tackle; then old coffee mills, store items because of an Uncles old general store, then blacksmithing tools because of the old wagon wheel blacksmith shop near my Uncles store.  And all the time old bottles and STUFF that interested me.   In the Glass World, I have gotten into many types of glass items from large Liquor Store Display bottles, down to little poison bottles;  glass floats, fly traps, glass canes, Saratoga bottles, Case Gin bottles - etc etc. 
 It is a sickness, but I love it.  RED Matthews


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Some of the custom rifles I build. And collect.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

Kevin

 I started out collecting coins, still have me Mercury dime collection. Next was some Civil War Artillery shells, heres some pics


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Red,

   You are right it is a sickness, but it is a sickness that make you feel good and not bad. I love it. 

                                Twig.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice, Kevin, and impressive.
 I especially like all of your native american artifacts.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

OOps the first one is a Conf. 3 inch Reed, this is a 3 inch US Hotchkiss


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's one I'm just getting started on. If I dont mess it up, it will be a beauty!!


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

sabot Hotchkiss


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

more.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

CSA plate


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

cc6pack,

       When you say 3", do you mean long or around? Those are from the civil war? Really cool!! Were they desinged to blow up or just hit hard?

                                         Twig.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

US plate


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

Cof Archer Bolt 3 inch


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

Selma hand grenade Conf. 2.5 inch with wood fuse plug


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

8 inch SP RVN some where around Quang Tri


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Woody ,

 Thank you , I have been walking the fields for 15 years and have been very fortunate to be in a area loaded w/artifacts. There is alot of competition anymore though. Hard to find a field that does'nt already have footprints in it.

                                             Twig.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

Kevin the 3 inch is diameter the bolt is the only one that was made not to explode. 

 Oh I ment to say I have some 12 gage UMC paper hulls if you'd like some.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

Bent twig 

*WOW....................*
 very, very, nice...
 the things we collect are the essence of who we are..... just plain lovable pack rats!
 who get a quick high off a another find to their collection, especially if it's a bargain or a by chance free.....[]

*thanks for sharing...*[]
 I collect numerous things... so if i have three of anything, I collect it. One day when I'm able I'll share my collections with everyone......
 Nice kitty you have there....
 stardust*


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

I would collect these, but I can only afford 1 at the moment!!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanx Star!!

          That ole kitty thinks he's a dog!! He chases all the cats out of the neighborhood and hangs out w/all the dogs. They love him. 

                                         Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

cc6pack,

          The one that was desinged not to explode. Was it used to penetrate walls to forts? Was there any record kept on what the different types were intended for?

                                    Twig.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

Kevin

 Sort of that one was to small for forts, more for buildings, other fortications, trench lines, other Artillery pieces, things along that line. 

 Here's a site that explains in more detail about CW Artillery.

http://civilwarartillery.com/


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

*Nice bike!!!!*
 Do you get to ride much?
 Love the smells of nature when your on a bike riding....
 Meaning I'm on the back holding on....
 Any more goodies to show us?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

Dennis,
 you have some nice stuff....
 when we used to do flea markets a few people were always looking for that kind of stuff.
 Hard to find... One antique dealer told me he had a man who he sent out to the market for him just to pick things up. []


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

Dennis,
 how do you display those big items?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm embarrassed, I just went back and looked again and read the size. lol
 Now I understand.... I just was thinking they were that big...
 Silly me!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

Star,

   When there is no snow on the ground I get in as much riding as possible. I rode from North Ohio to Myrtle beach last year ,and we are planning a ride to the Florida keys as soon as warm weather arrives.

 cc6pack,

         Here are some of the shells I collect. Not quite as old as yours , but some are quite old. I love the old window shells. They used to have them on display wherever shotshells were sold.

                                    Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 1, 2009)

window shells


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

sounds like fun.[8D]
 that pic of the shells looks pretty with all the colors...
 never thought I'd say that about gun shells.
 crop it in tight and it would look really nice.
 star


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

I collect these SelectaVision video discs.  ive got more than 70 or so of them


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

More of them


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

Also being one of the YOUNGER members here I collect video games and video game systems.  I still have all of my systems hooked up.  Here is a NES, SNES, N64, Game Cube, XBOX, Sega Genesis, Sega Saturn, Sega Dreamcast.  My PS2 is up a little higher.  I used to have an Atari 2600 but my dad apparently gave it away.  I still have 40-50 games for it though as well as the joysticks and paddles.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

here are 200 or so NES games, about 40 SNES, 30 N64, 30 Sega Genesis


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are PS2 games, Xbox, saturn, GameCube, and 100+ PS1 games


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2009)

I see you have Battle Field Bad Co.Kill um all let God sort um out.[] # 1 war game of all time! (On line)


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, but I play Medal of Honor mostly.  When I can talk my wife into playing with me.  We play the 2 player game, its pretty cool chasing her around, throwing grenades, sniping, jumping around, its fun.  She always picks Tetris when she picks the game.  Shes better at it than I am.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 1, 2009)

I would have to say my FAVORITE game was Half Life 2.  It was addicting!!  I stayed up till 1 or 2 am and then got up at 5-6 am to go to work when I was hooked on that one!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you play on line?  There is no compassion  to playing against the box.Then again its all ways fun to toss a grenade on your wife [8D] 

 Yeah Half life was good! I hammered that one to.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, let's see. I am a sucker for Winchester rifles, Indian artifacts, antique saloon advertising, and all sorts of other crap. Got no place to put anything else.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 2, 2009)

Kevin 

 Some of the stuff I've accumulated over the years, first is a Winchester New Rival hull, and UMC New Club hull. Second pic is far left 50 Cal. AP round, the 12 gage on the far right are paper. the other stuff is a WWII Springfield 308, .223 M16, 7.62 mm NATO blank, Post Civil War BP centerfire, CW Enfield and US .58 Cal. the stuff above them is some 82mm gook mortor fragments.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 2, 2009)

second pic


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 2, 2009)

caldiger2,

     I like the old winny's too.I have a collection of 1906's and 1890's. Luv them little pumps!! I think this is the only one I have a picture of. 22 short only, and quiet as a mouse! Open sights on this ole girl are dead on. A few of the squirrel in this area can, I mean could attest to that.

                                       Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 2, 2009)

another


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 2, 2009)

cc6pack,

         In your row of shotgun shells 3rd from the right is a Peters paper shell. A buddy of mine once found 2 boxes of those and gave me one box to keep as long as we went rabbit hunting w/the other box. Those shells were better than todays shells. All those years and every one of them fired strong and hard.

                                                   Twig.


----------



## glass man (Feb 2, 2009)

DANG! LOVE THAT 22! GREAT SHAPE! I TEND TO JUST COLLECT,ESPECIALLY DUST! MY PASSION THOUGH ,BESIDES BOTTLES ARE RECORD ALBUMS FROM MAINLY THE 60S,LOVE THE PSYCHADELIC ONES,COLORFUL COVER ART EVEN THOUGH SOME OF THE MUSIC SUCKS! LOVE EARLY 70S ALBUMS TOO.MUSIC PRETTY MUCH DIED FOR ME AFTER THAT TIME. JAMIE


----------



## Bent_Twig (Feb 2, 2009)

glass man,

      My sister has a bunch of those old albums too. One of the wild looking ones that she has is the Beatles  lonely hearts club band. I think that one is from the 70's but not sure. She has every one of the beatles albums.

 caldiger2,

       Here are a few more old Winny's for ya. I dont have pictures of the ones in the safes, but will try to get you some pics of them sometime.

                                  Twig.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

I collect cars and automobile/gas station related items. I have four of these including a 31woody and a 30 roadster. I used to collect guns. They were all military from the Civil War to present. I had a rifle from every nation that was involved in WW2. I also used to collect horses and ride them with my bro in cutting and heading and healing competition.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

These Curtise style hair pin radius rods and the bolt on aluminum mounts are from Speedway Motors circa 1953.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Tire patch kit.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

oil can


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Oil can


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Oil


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Oil bottle. I used to have alot more of this stuff but hurracane Ivan took care of it.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

The Bird


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

The Vette


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Another shot of the A Bone. This 31 is about half finished. The 30 Roadster is hanging on the wall and the other two are scattered around the shop in boxes and on shelves. The roadster gets a 53 Mercury flathead with a 4 inch stroked crank.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! the car is nice.But that sling shot is CrAZY!!!  []


----------

